# Camper w/generator



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

1990 32' Fleetwood, gooseneck, everything a camper should be, extra insulation, FACTORY installed Honda liquid cooled generator, seperate fuel tank, remote start from inside, only 85 hours on unit. Perfect living while you build or long term. $6000.00


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

It would be helpful if you posted location and some photos..

Good Luck


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Whoops! South central Missouri. Can't do pics at the time.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

You buying or selling? Or just know of something for sale?

A 1990 is 23 or 24 years old. How's the roof by now? Any leaks? Any water damage?

Are the tires older than 6 years old? Even if they have excellent tread, they're expired and need replaced. 

Brakes? Wheel bearings?

How about the heater, refrigerator, and hot water heater? Still in good working condition? Air conditioner? 

There are a lot of variables. It could be a very nice rv. It could be pretty rough. $6k is on the high side but something that old will depend a lot on the condition of it. 

The generator could be good or not so good... noise, vibration, that kind of thing. Not having one isn't such a big deal as the small breadbox sized Hondas and Yamahas are pretty easy to come by, very quiet and very efficient... and easily located a bit away from the rv if desired. 

Not picking on you, just have enough familiarity that I'd want to make sure I wasn't buying someone else's headaches or something that should have gone to the dump years ago. I've seen some awfully rough ones over the years, and a few really nice ones.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Is the camper owned by you or someone else? in other words, whose name is the title in? Will be required to proved before money exchanges hands. Remember Johnny Lee.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Bellyman said:


> You buying or selling? Or just know of something for sale?
> 
> A 1990 is 23 or 24 years old. How's the roof by now? Any leaks? Any water damage?
> 
> ...


 I went through it with a fine tooth comb first, the was nothing on it that did not work they way it was designed. I have not seen one in better shape for it's age...think...barn find. And sold.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

homebody said:


> Is the camper owned by you or someone else? in other words, whose name is the title in? Will be required to proved before money exchanges hands. Remember Johnny Lee.


 I would not sell one without a title, nor buy one without a title.


----------

